# Can a 6 foot eight inch draft sloop visit the Bahamas?



## costaricanwannabe (Nov 29, 2006)

My wife and I have a Cal 39 deep-draft (6' 8'') sailboat. I am sure we would be limited in the places we could go, and we would have to watch the tides carefully, but I would like to know if the trip could be made at all. I would like to hear from others with similar boats who have made the trip. What islands did you visit? Did you anchor or stay in marinas? Can you suggest a good cruising guide for the area?

W


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Costa...Yes you can visit...and yes tidal help (3 ft.) will be needed in some areas. Some will simply not be accessible. BUT you can still visit a lot of spots and have a good time. Check out the dodge guide to Abacos for an excellent overview AND chartlets of all the important passages in that section of the Bahamas. The Exumas will be more difficult for you but still do-able and the Explorer chart kit for that region will provide not only charts but also advice about each anchorage. We cruised for 5 seasons there with both a 5.5 and 6' draft boat and could get in anywhere but you will be locked out of a couple of places. No big deal. Good luck!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

No real comment here, except that I am reading Jimmy Cornell's latest book and he comments consistantly on how his three-foot draft (with the centerboard up) allows him not only to anchor in places most can't, but allows him to "dry out" the boat on tidal beaches, and to go through "cuts" between islands that are otherwise unworkable for deeper draft boats.

I think his point (other than arguing on behalf of his own boat-picking choices) is that in thin water, it's not just about the anchoring and mooring, it's about the fact that you have to have eight feet of depth or better along the entirety of your track, because simple wave action, full tankage, etc. will increase your draft in ways you might not always realize. Six foot waves in 12 feet of water could loosen your fillings in a hurry if you find a two foot high rock or chunk of debris somewhere.

I'm not saying this to deter you, but sometimes running aground is a matter of contrary waves and winds, and not depth or draft, at least not directly.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was in the Abacos a few years ago (on a 4' 8" draft boat) and hooked up with a ketch with about 6' 6" draft like yours. They anchored outside of the main harbors (Man O War, Great Guano, Hopetown). They did make it inside Treasure Cay at high tide which was very tight and they could only anchor near the fuel tanks where it was deeper. The same was true for Marsh Harbor.

So you can do it, with some restrictions.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a 61/2 foot wing-keeled C&C in the Bahamas once. Had to wait for the tide at a number of places but otherwise had no major problems.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

djmarchand...you CAN get into Great Guana and Hopetown at high tide with that draft but you DO need to wait for high tide and it will be much like Treasure Cay. Man O'War would be a problem as it is shoal inside as well. Marsh Harbor is no problem whatsoever for anchoring...but marinas will not support that draft...you would need to wait for tide to get a fill up at the pumps. I concur with speciald...less draft if better....but you can get in most places with tide help.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Cam, there are alot of areas in the Marsh Habour anchorage were it is less than 6 feet at low tide. I'm sitting in 5.9 feet of water right now and it's 2 hours until low tide. Treasure and Hope Town had lots of water in the harbour but the entrances could only be transited with a 6+ draft at high tide. It can be done but it won't be fun


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

ebs...true...you have to anchor further out in Marsh...but still not bad. I even made it into little harbor with 6'. But you are right....6'10" draft will require careful timeing and careful piloting there...but that's no reason to miss them! 
Enjoy da island mon!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

This is our 1st time to the Bahamas. It is a wonderful experience and I recommend it to everyone. I am just thankful that we have a 4' 6" draft.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

When I read and hear soundings of different areas like this, I am glad I am in Puget sound. Granted tyically in 300-600' of water, most of the anchorages you are in 10-30' at low tide, and add upwards of 12-14' for higher swing days. Tide issues can be more of a factor here than elsewhere I would imagine. along with currents in the 5-6 minimum to upwards of 15 knots in some spots! 2-6 is not uncommon!

marty


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

We are anchored off of a private island in the exuma chain right now, "borrowing " wifi from the land owners. Salonge draws 6.5 and the only time we touched bottom was at Warderick Wells Land and Sea park, because we took a 6.5 ' suitable mooring ball. It was not deep enough at low tide. Other than that tides are more of a concern for us but unless you are in a shallow draft boat (less than 4') it seems as though everyone keeps an eye on the tides. We have two young kids with us and we are having a ton of fun, sometimes we have to wait for tide ,current or favorable weather. In those cases we take pleasure in where we are. Oh and we are trying to get off the cruiser highway and find our own anchorages, which we are doing quite nicely. You have to be somewhere , enjoy where you are.So go. Go slow. Be cautious. Have FUN.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

My boat is still in the Bahamas (Eleutheras now) while I am back at work, but we cruised the Abacos in Jan with 6.5ft draft and the only place we touched down was in Marsh Harbor due to my dumb self, being too confident of being in the biggest harbor in the Abacos and not being as cautious as I was in other places (I basically got lost in the little channel going to the anchorage and tried cutting back into the main channel, where I am guessing they put all of the dredged mud/sand, we got off fine though). I also did dock at the marina next to Snappas in Marsh Harbor for a night (went in at high tide) and then anchored at the west side of the anchorage which I was told had more water. 
We got into and out of White Sound, Guana Harbor, Hopetown and Marsh Harbor all at or near high tide. 
Will try to write up a full trip report when I can. but in summary I HAD A BLAST and cant wait to head to the Exumas on March 1!


----------

